# and what did you BLAST recently?



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2007)

I know there's not always an answer but who knows maybe it will help. 
I had a Paph. sangii x roth blast, as some may have read on a previous post. I have a GH, I hadn't moved the plant from it's location since I acquired it. I don't feel I did anything different with watering, I avoid any overhead watering. We have had a bit of an unusual summer, as we go from one extreme to the other (one week it's high 80's-mid 90's,the next week we have night time lows of 50!) so I don't know if that was part of it?


----------



## Marco (Jul 24, 2007)

my phal. javanica bud have been blasting successively for the past 2 months and still going


----------



## bwester (Jul 24, 2007)

my bulb. macranthum and patens


----------



## Heather (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm really hoping NOT to blast my roth. and supardii...only time will tell.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 24, 2007)

I thought it was a Paph Wossner Vietnam Gold but it was a Fumi's Delight! Blast!


----------



## Candace (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know why, but my paphs don't blast! And I'm not complaining:> But once in a while I'll lose a bud on a cattleya if water builds up in a sheath.


----------



## John D. (Jul 24, 2007)

My Phrag caudatum, got it in low spike with several other things in Washington state and brought them back on the plane as carry on. There were a few mealies so I sprayed them with alcohol before I left the vendors greenhouse. Evidently got too much alcohol on the spike, good news no mealies, bad news - blasted Phrag.


----------



## toddybear (Jul 24, 2007)

I blasted 2 buds on Eric Young but at least the third (and last) seems to be developing normally. Touch wood, I've never blasted a paph.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 24, 2007)

Its summer. I intend to blast a lot these next few weeks....Eric


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 24, 2007)

I just lost the buds on a CAtt but I had also just treated it for scale. I had my Paph Rosey Dawn blast this past winter  The one that upset me the most was last summer My Paph Unique (roth x fairrieanum) blasted. It would have been a first bloom for me and I was excited to see what it would look like.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 24, 2007)

OK you guys are making me feel better, but it's still a bummer, what a waste of a growth! That was going to be my first roth X!


----------



## dave b (Jul 24, 2007)

Podangis dactyloceras. So excited to see spike forming last week, only too find it brown and shriveled the other day.


----------



## Heather (Jul 25, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> OK you guys are making me feel better, but it's still a bummer, what a waste of a growth! That was going to be my first roth X!



Rose, 
Have you a St. Swithin yet? They're pretty good growers and easy to bloom in my experience (2 so far.)


----------



## paphreek (Jul 25, 2007)

Currently in blast: Paph henryanum, Phrag (caudatum sanderae x besseae flavum)


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2007)

Heather said:


> Rose,
> Have you a St. Swithin yet? They're pretty good growers and easy to bloom in my experience (2 so far.)


That's good to hear! BS Multi X's I have:
In Charm Redhawk (Redhawk 'Ebony' x St. Swith)
Marilynn Hansen (del x stonei) who's been in spike forever!
Mt. Toro 'album'
PEOY (roth 'Noyo' x sand 'Candor')
sangii x roth 
Woluwense (roth x niveum)
Sdlgs - St.Swithin 'Walbrun'
Lebaudyanum album(philip x haynald)
Sandy's Wild Turkey(lowii x victoria regina)
Larry Booth (St.Swithin x haynald) 
Vera Pellechia(stonei x St.Swith)
BS species - Haynald album
Lowii
Parishii
Gardineri
3 roths (Borneo x borneo dark, DaGuanYuan x GreenValley & 
NBS Arthit x Butterfly)
& an OZ stonei 'Melancholy x 'PenanPride'
YIKES - where did all these come from? Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 25, 2007)

If you want to get rid of the Marilyn Hanson...


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2007)

nice set you got there Rose


----------



## Frederick (Jul 25, 2007)

*vietnamense x emersonii*

blasted in January. My fault--I was away for 3 weeks over Xmas--it got too dry. Very disappointing because it is a beautiful clone which I had flowered once already. I hope it will bloom next Jan. but it is a slooooow grower (emersonii influence). Beautiful foliage too. 
Happy growing
Frederick


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 25, 2007)

I read these posts thinking , oh no what a bummer, that would be a nice one!Have we ever heard anyone complain that their crappy *^#* blankety, blank blasted?:rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2007)

Frederick said:


> blasted in January. My fault--I was away for 3 weeks over Xmas--it got too dry. Very disappointing because it is a beautiful clone which I had flowered once already. I hope it will bloom next Jan. but it is a slooooow grower (emersonii influence). Beautiful foliage too.
> Happy growing
> Frederick



Do you have a photo of the previous bloom that you could share with us?


----------



## Frederick (Jul 25, 2007)

*Sorry Marco*

no pix. I only bought my digital camera about a year ago and before that I never bothered to photograph blooming plants. It is so easy now...
I certainly shall whenever it blooms again.
Happy growing
Frederick


----------



## Marco (Jul 25, 2007)

Thanks Frederick!


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 27, 2007)

Recently:

Phal. javanica - sorry Marco
Phal. tetraspis 'C#1' - Can't even begin to express how pissed off I am. :sob:
Paph. niveum - was in double bud too 
Paph. Jeanie Ting - again
I even blasted a few buds on my Den. Peng Seng - I mean who the hell blasts Dend. hybrids?!!?!

I may have to borrow Heather's Master-Blaster crown for a few weeks...


----------



## Heather (Jul 27, 2007)

Geez, Marcus - what's going on down there?


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 27, 2007)

OH NO - so sorry Marcus!:sob: Now I'm feeling bad for starting this thread! ....... but is it therapy of sorts? at least we're venting, getting it off our chests!


----------



## Marco (Jul 27, 2007)

Marcus - bummer man, i feel your pain on the c3. As for the javanica....well the first 5 buds blasted on the one I have. The latter 4 didn't even open. It's still forming buds though. I hope one is successful is fully opening.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2007)

I had a 1st time tigrinum blast recently (not too unexpected). I've had some phal buds blast low on a spike, but the spikes keep going and throwing good blooms, so I really don't consider those as blasts.

Blake If your B macranthum and patens are young, its not unusual for the first couple of buds for the season to blast, and there's usually more coming up. With each year you'll get bigger waves of blooming with them.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2007)

I picked up a couple of plants today at Fox Valley. Told Tom about the sangii x roth blasting. He said he has found roth crosses to be a bit sensitive to changes in light, temperature & humidity when they spike. It was fine until we had 3 unseasonably cool nights (50) in JULY, so he seems to think that was the culprit.


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 28, 2007)

LOL somehow I think I need goldenrose living closer to me...I have a feeling she could take me bargain orchid shopping


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2007)

Wait til you see what I post tomorrow!


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 28, 2007)

hmmmm pics of some stuff you bought or LOL do I need to get my $$ out now and starting counting change to see what I can afford


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2007)

Actually it was nothing that I picked up at Ackers. Yesterday, I made a dog food run to a new supplier & just 15 minutes past them is Oak Hill Gardens, so of course I had to make a stop!


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 28, 2007)

Oak Hill Gardens is on my wish list as well as J&K Orchids..... LOL I cruise both of their websites frequently


----------



## Marco (Aug 7, 2007)

phal. javanica again....thats 6 consecutive buds


----------



## NYEric (Aug 7, 2007)

A hint to grow phrags!


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

The two lower flowers of my Paph Vanguard.

Ramon


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2007)

The last flower of phrag Rosy Charm x Grande and the first bud of the new NOID phrag. I took the bud apart, as it was light in color, not red. Everything was light in color with a red blush to the pouch!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2007)

Post a pic and we'll guess!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 13, 2007)

It has a second bud, so there's still hope! I have found in the case of my little phrags first bloom, it's not unusual for bud drop or the flower opens & a few days later it falls off!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 13, 2007)

Normally phrags will drop a flower when they've got another bud.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I blasted a bud........Must be the temperate climate. Today high 75F low 57F.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> I can't remember the last time I blasted a bud........Must be the temperate climate. Today high 75F low 57F.



Where the heck is Blakely Manor!? I think I will by Paphs in bloom instead of in bud from now on.


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 14, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Where the heck is Blakely Manor!? I think I will by Paphs in bloom instead of in bud from now on.



It's a neighborhood in the Seattle area....


----------



## NYEric (Aug 15, 2007)

Decent humidity too!?


----------



## slippertalker (Aug 16, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Decent humidity too!?



There is always moisture in the air from Puget Sound and the ocean. Dryness is never a problem, in fact I have more of a problem with the air in my greenhouse holding too much moisture. The fact that I grow a lot of phrags and miltoniopsis which love water has an effect on this also. Basically I keep the fans running nonstop along with my exhaust fan.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 16, 2007)

sounds good. Maybe I should put my paphs in S/H to stop blasting


----------

